# Remove Back Seat From 06 Crew Cab



## mopp (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello,

I purchased a CC because I have two large dogs. I put the back seat up and a board (with supports underneath to level it out and some of that fake grass material spray mounted on top - also it's hinged in the middle to access the storage compartments) on the floor for them. This is ok but they need more room. I was thinking about removing the back seat entirely. If not the entire back seat then just the bottom cushions. Is this easy to do? Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

Put the dogs in the bed:fluffy: :kiss:


----------



## mxmancr250 (Jan 4, 2006)

:jawdrop: .


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

Markcuda said:


> Put the dogs in the bed:fluffy: :kiss:


that makes to much since. maybe get a camper shell. dogs love to ride in the beds of trucks. what are you calling a large dog?


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Ack, don't put dogs in the bed, unless you're just rolling around the neighborhood. Sudden stops, accidents, turns, aggressive maneuvers could throw them out and seriously injure or kill them. 

A side ?, is it possible to remove the crew cab rear seats from the previous gen Frontiers (00- 05)?


----------



## mopp (Jun 28, 2006)

One dog is 140 lbs, the other is 60. I put the big guy in the bed for short trips but we've got a 9 hour drive to Maine. Just wanted to give them more room for the long trip.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

140 classifies as big dog in my book.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hell, 70 classifies as a big dog in my book! 

I dont have a CC....however, in our 2005 Xterra you pull the seat down, and there are two large red handles that you can pull to remove the seat cushon. Dont know if the CC has these or not....


----------

